# Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial (M) Cigar Review - One of a kind



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the Padron 1964 line, especially in maduro. This cigar could be marked up another $5 and still be well worth it. Very highly recommended.

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial (M) Cigar Review - One of a kind


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Yum! That sounds delicious! I am going to have to go to my local store and snage me one! Another great one that I recommend is Camacho 1962. That is a spectacular smoke as well!

Cheers!


----------

